# Breeder in Maryland



## CharCordCoach (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi--
Does anyone have any thoughts on Farmstead Puppy Paradise in Maryland?  We've had 3 Goldens, and our son and daughterinlaw, who live in the DC area are looking for a Golden puppy perhaps this fall. Any recommendations for breeders in Virginia, Maryland or eastern Pennsylvania?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Captivate Goldens in MD is a solid choice along with Delmarva Goldens also in Maryland too.


Looking at their site, it gives not such a good vibe. The name of them doesn't a good feel to it either. I looked and the first dog I clicked on, FARMSTEAD'S ONCE UPON A DREAM has a deficient heart certification. It was done by a practitioner and not a cardiologist so it's pretty much useless and is missing eye certification which have to be done yearly. Chicco doesn't have a proper Cardiac either.


LOL OMG. I looked at the available puppy page. They are a breed for profit puppy mill it looks like. They breed Goldens, pugs, Corgi's, Huskies AND Boston Terriers! good grief


I would consider them... move alone, heck just run. especially for $2k


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Farmstead was totally not on my radar when researching and never a recommended GRCA breeder through their puppy referral. I recommend reaching out to the MD GRCA clubs and they’ll send a list of breeders who adhere to COE.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Lol I meant WOULDN'T consider them. Sorry just noticed the typo.


----------



## CharCordCoach (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank you for your reply--so glad to hear thoughts that echoed my concerns!


----------



## CharCordCoach (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank you for your suggestions. I've passed them along to my son and he'll no doubt follow up with contacts to the GRCAs.


----------



## rkumar (Mar 1, 2019)

*Reputable Breeders in VA/MD/DC area*

We are getting our puppy from Cheryl Dunkin at Laurel Ridge Goldens. So handing over my research of last 6 months! These are all good and reputable breeders information I received from the various Golden Retriever Clubs based in VA/MD and DC area. 

Casey Goldern retriever 
Dromara Goldens
Baybreez*Golden Retrievers
Delmarva*Goldens
Kisamore*Goldens
Laurel Ridge Goldens 
Lycinan Goldens- Quality AKC Golden Retrievers- Harford County, Maryland
Fire Star Goldens
El Dorado Goldens 
Autumn Lake Golden retrivers 
CaneD'Oro Golden Retrievers 
Etá*D’Oro Goldens

I would suggest you email the puppy referral of various clubs nearby: 
Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club (PVGRC)
Lenape Golden Retriever Club (central/eastern PA)
Greater Pittsburgh Area Golden Retriever Club (western PA)
Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Club (northeast PA)
Sandlapper Golden Retriever Club (both North and South Carolina)
Tarheel Golden Retriever Club (North Carolina)
Garden State Golden Retriever Club (NJ)
Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club (eastern shore area of Maryland and Delaware)
Additionally, you can try the GRCA regional puppy referral folks: https://www.grca.org/find-a-golden/...grca-regional-puppy-referral-representatives/

Hope this helps!


----------



## rkumar (Mar 1, 2019)

Duplicate post


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I really like Celebrate Goldens in Salisbury. I've never gotten a dog from them, but the breeder reached out to me last year and let me tag along with her at a local show. She answered ALL my very novice questions about ring procedure, grooming, structure (layback of shoulder? rear angles? open coat?), and whatever else I was curious about. I also really like that she does agility with her dogs as well. She works pretty closely with Patty Pace of Sandpiper goldens.


----------



## CharCordCoach (Mar 29, 2019)

rkumar, Thank you so much for passing along your research! We are grateful and look forward to following up to find a great pup for the family! Let me know how it goes with your new little one!


----------



## Moanlami (Aug 12, 2019)

rkumar said:


> We are getting our puppy from Cheryl Dunkin at Laurel Ridge Goldens. So handing over my research of last 6 months! These are all good and reputable breeders information I received from the various Golden Retriever Clubs based in VA/MD and DC area.
> 
> Casey Goldern retriever
> Dromara Goldens
> ...


Hi, I am looking for a breeder in this area as well! Can I ask why you selected Laurel Ridge?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Laurel Ridge looks like they haven't done anything since 2005. All the dogs on the site, their OFA tests were done between 1995 and 2005 (all missing eye certs though) and the last litter posted on the site was from 2005. That would put those dogs all from 16-24 years old lol. Maybe I just found an old site but it's still working though.


----------



## rkumar (Mar 1, 2019)

Cheryl is a very well respected and reputable breeder in this area. She is also the Secretary of the Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club in Maryland. Cheryl's credentials and reputation speak for themselves. 
When I reached out to her, Cheryl provided me with all relevant info, including health info of her females and the males she was going to breed them with. All documentation was good and recent, so I had no hesitation in buying a puppy from her. 

Cheryl asked us a lot of questions and made every effort to pair us with a puppy that fit our lifestyle and requirements. Needless to say, we are very happy with our decision to buy a puppy from her. 

After knowing Cheryl, I now know that she has not kept her website updated, infact there have been no new updates there. However, the super long waiting list for her puppies is an indication of her popularity and her reputation as an ethical and reputable breeder. 

Please let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Susan Rheingold Bagshaw (Nov 11, 2019)

Help! I am desperately trying to find a Golden Retriever puppy from a reputable breeder. I have contacted everyone on your list and many more including the GR clubs. I have gotten so few replies. I live in Reston Virginia but I'll travel up or down the east coast. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Susan Rheingold Bagshaw said:


> Help! I am desperately trying to find a Golden Retriever puppy from a reputable breeder. I have contacted everyone on your list and many more including the GR clubs. I have gotten so few replies. I live in Reston Virginia but I'll travel up or down the east coast. What am I doing wrong?


What exactly are you looking for? That would help people guide you. Did you try El Dorado? Their website says they have litters planned for this winter. Are you trying to find one in a certain time frame?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

not sure as to why many haven’t responded to you. Are you telling them you want a dog right Away? If so, it could be potentially why. Either they don’t have any litters on the ground, planned, or they’re already spoken for. Perhaps a lot of them are busy. Most work a job and then are at dog shows on the weekend. Or doing field training or doing trials. I can honestly say I stay in frequent contact with my dog’s breeder and she is BUSY! Like I don’t even know how she does it!

I heard initially from some breeders and then never heard anything else from them. I just took it as they didn’t want to sell a puppy to me and I moved on.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

If they don't reply it's because they don't have a puppy to sell you.


----------



## Wannig (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi! Does anyone know how to get in contact with Cheryl at Laurelridge? The email on the website didn’t work and I would love to reach out to her!


----------



## CharCordCoach (Mar 29, 2019)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Captivate Goldens in MD is a solid choice along with Delmarva Goldens also in Maryland too.
> 
> 
> Looking at their site, it gives not such a good vibe. The name of them doesn't a good feel to it either. I looked and the first dog I clicked on, FARMSTEAD'S ONCE UPON A DREAM has a deficient heart certification. It was done by a practitioner and not a cardiologist so it's pretty much useless and is missing eye certification which have to be done yearly. Chicco doesn't have a proper Cardiac either.
> ...


Wanted to update you with the results. Our son and daughter-in-law got a puppy from Captivate--he is amazing and perfect for them! We are all in love with the little guy, and he has such a terrific personality and is quite handsome as well. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

CharCordCoach said:


> Wanted to update you with the results. Our son and daughter-in-law got a puppy from Captivate--he is amazing and perfect for them! We are all in love with the little guy, and he has such a terrific personality and is quite handsome as well. Thanks for the recommendation!


Hey, I'm glad you found the right puppy for you guys. Sounds like the perfect result! Good luck with the little guy. Enjoy the first year... It goes so quickly


----------

